# I am responsible for ...



## mirind4

Hey all!

I zou graag willen weten dat hoe ik de volgende zin in het Nederlands kan zeggen:  *I am responsible for ...*
Is deze correct? : Ik ben verantwoordelijk voor ....?

Als die zin juist is, kan ik die in de volgende situatie gebruiken: In programmeer talen maken we veel functies aan om verschillende taken te uitvoeren. Is het correct, als ik de volgende zeg?: Deze functie is verantwoordelijk om "xls" document te genereren.
("(Excel) xls is een spreadsheet-formaat dat gegevens bijhoudt in werkbladen, grafieken en macro's" - Wikipedia)

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## ThomasK

*Deze functie dient om...* (moet ...)/ *hoort* (is supposed to) ... *te* ...

*IK ben verantwoordelijk voor ... *, als het om een persoon gaat (I am in charge)


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK 
Hartelijk bedankt! Ik wens je nog een fijne avond!


----------



## Peterdg

Je kan "verantwoordelijk" wel degelijk gebruiken in verband met sommige IT processen. Het betekent dan "moet er voor zorgen dat".

Om in de IT sfeer te blijven, volgend voorbeeld: "De dispatcher is verantwoordelijk voor het tijdig opstarten van een proces", wat dan betekent dat "de dispatcher er moet voor zorgen dat een proces tijdig opgestart wordt".


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou dan toch liever "ervoor zorgen dat" gebruiken, maar akkoord!

BTW, M: "*zorgen voor"* gebruiken wij heel vaak, maar misschien zal ik daarover nog iets toevoegen in de "look after" thread...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK @Peterdg  Heel veel dank!


----------



## mirind4

ThomasK said:


> *Deze functie dient om...* (moet ...)/ *hoort* (is supposed to) ... *te* ...



@ThomasK Als ik ermee een vraag wil stellen, hoe kan ik dat zeggen? "Wat dient deze functie?" 
Bij voorbaat dank!


----------



## Peterdg

mirind4 said:


> @ThomasK Als ik ermee een vraag wil stellen, hoe kan ik dat zeggen? "Wat dient deze functie?"


"Waar dient deze functie voor?" of "Waarvoor dient deze functie"?


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg
Hartelijk bedankt!


----------

